# Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie?



## gdfan (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo
ich würde gerne aus meinem 2. Rechner einen vollwertigen ftp Server machen. Sollte auch mysql unterstüzen und halt so sein wie ein gemieteter Ftp Server mit Datenbank. Pc sieht so aus
AMD Athalon X2 4850e
4Gb DDR2-800 Ram
780G Board

Der Server soll nur im lan sein also ohne ererichbarkeit von außen
Was benötige ich dafür? Linux? Programme?
Hat vielleicht jemand nen How2. Am besten sollte das ganze in einer Vmware laufen so das ein htpc windows neben bei laufen kann. Denn der Pc wird auch noch als Htpc eingesetzt. Wenn das nicht geht ist das aber nicht so schlimm
Vielen Dank für mögliche Hilfe
mfg
gdfan


----------



## Snade (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

theoretisch ist das nicht schwer praktisch schon eine einfache lösung währ ein lan-netzwerk das geht über start>verbinden mit dann oben rechts netzwerk einrichten dann machst du einfach alles was da steht und schon haste einen lan-server
paaralel zu htcp keine ahnung höchstens also entweder ist in der vm linux oder windows würde den ftp auf windows machen wenn er nur lan genutz wird! Da du dich wahrscheinlich mit windows besser auskennst.


----------



## c0re (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

Bin bei google nur auf *das* gestossen. Vielleicht hilft's ja weiter


----------



## HeNrY (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

Du meinst also nen normalen Webserver mit FTP und mySQL (und PHP?):
apache friends - xampp für windows
Bitte sehr.
Per Config der einzelnen Server kannst du den Adressraum für Zugriffe begrenzen.
(Whitelist, Blacklist)


----------



## Chrissyx (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

XAMPP ist nur für Entwicklungszwecke gedacht, nicht für den produktiven Einsatz. Ist in diesem Fall zwar nur auf LAN begrenzt und daher eher unkritisch in Sachen Sicherheit, aber dennoch würde ich eine "echte" PHP5 Installation und einen "richtigen" Apache Server nehmen. Gleiches gilt für MySQL und alles recht einfach einstellbar dank schicker Installer.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

dem kann ich nur zustimmen... xampp simuliert einen server um zb php progs zu testen. 

google einfach mal "lamp server (tutorial)" ...da sollten eigentlich mehr als genug ergebnisse kommen. lamp heißt LinuxApacheMysqlPhp, also eigentlich genau das was du suchst 

MfG 
Julian


----------



## HeNrY (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

Wenn der User schon nicht den Unterschied zwischen einem einzelnen FTP-Server und einem LAMPP/XAMPP versteht, wird er wohl mit der Eierlegendenwollmilchsau am besten bedient sein 

Ich selbst habe lokal und auch im Netz Server stehen mit Debian, Lighty, PHP und mySQL 
Und das XAMPP nen Server simuliert ist mir neu...
Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## k-b (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

Jo hau einfach in deine vm irgend nen Linux drauf (Debian / Ubuntu Server evtl.) und installiere da einfach die packages für apache, php und mysql. Ich glaube das dann sogar gleich ohne weitere Konfiguration zusammenspielen


----------



## HeNrY (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

Und als FTP Server kannst du der Einfachheit halber proFTPd benutzen.


----------



## gdfan (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

Danke für eure Antworten, doch irgentwie bekomme ich das nicht hin
Leider noch nie vorher Linux benutzt
Gibt es auch noch andere Lösungen vllt Windows?
vielen Dank schon mal für euere Hilfe
mfg
gdfan


----------



## feivel (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

als kleinste ftplösung gäbe es noch den filezilla server...
recht einfach zu konfigurieren


----------



## Razor666 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

Wenn Du einen vollwertigen Server(Windows) aufsetzen willst, brauchst Du erstmal Windows 2003 Server. Dannach die Packages für MySql, Php usw.
Dannach musst du die Benutzer/Gruppen/Rechte einstellen damit überhaupt 
jemand drauf zugreifen kann. Das war das Ganze im Groben.
Ach die Netzwerk konfig natürlich auch noch, Stichwort DMZ und wie der Rechner von aussen(Internet) erreichbar sein soll.
Ich würde mir vorher etliches an Lektüre reinziehen...Viel Spass beim basteln.


----------



## gdfan (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

Ich habe es erstmal mit einem LAMP gelöst. Ich weiß nicht toll aber ich bin Linuxnoob Wenigstens funktioniert das einwanfrei


----------



## Falcon (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*



Chrissyx schrieb:


> XAMPP ist nur für Entwicklungszwecke gedacht, nicht für den produktiven Einsatz. Ist in diesem Fall zwar nur auf LAN begrenzt und daher eher unkritisch in Sachen Sicherheit, aber dennoch würde ich eine "echte" PHP5 Installation und einen "richtigen" Apache Server nehmen. Gleiches gilt für MySQL und alles recht einfach einstellbar dank schicker Installer.



Passwörter setzen, Zugriffsrechte einstellen, PHP ab in den Secure Mode und wo is nun der Unterschied zwischen einer XAMPP "Fertiglösung" und "alles von Hand eingerichtet"?

Also ich hab bei mir lokal im Intranet auch wieder XAMPP im Einsatz, nach einem kurzen Exkurs mit IIS. PHP war ja dank dem FastCGI Add-In von Microsoft kein Problem, aber JavaScript... Da hab ich mir die Zähne dran ausgebissen


----------



## k-b (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

Glaub ich dir, dass du Javascript serverseitig nicht zum laufen bekommen hast


----------



## Falcon (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

Grmpf, so war das auch nicht gemeint...


----------



## dot (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*



Chrissyx schrieb:


> XAMPP ist nur für Entwicklungszwecke gedacht, nicht für den produktiven Einsatz. Ist in diesem Fall zwar nur auf LAN begrenzt und daher eher unkritisch in Sachen Sicherheit, aber dennoch würde ich eine "echte" PHP5 Installation und einen "richtigen" Apache Server nehmen. Gleiches gilt für MySQL und alles recht einfach einstellbar dank schicker Installer.



Eiei, wo ist denn da der Unterschied?


----------



## k-b (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*



Falcon schrieb:


> Grmpf, so war das auch nicht gemeint...


Dann verstehe ich deine Aussage trotzdem nicht. Was war denn gemeint?


----------



## HeNrY (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

Vielleicht meinte er Java?


----------



## k-b (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

Java über nen XAMP?

Java2EE hat doch eigene Applicationserver..


----------



## HeNrY (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

kA.
Hab bei Java an den IIS gedacht..


----------



## k-b (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*

Bin mal gespannt, was da wirklich damit gemeint war


----------



## Falcon (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab jedenfalls mit dem IIS keine Joomla Installation zum Laufen bekommen.

Der Installer von Joomla ist immer bei der eigentlichen Installation (nach dem man die Installation konfiguriert hat) "abgeschmiert". Meines Wissens läuft das über Java?


----------



## Chrissyx (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vollwertiger FTP Server selber erstellen wie??*



dot schrieb:


> Eiei, wo ist denn da der Unterschied?


 
Das alles bei XAMPP vorkonfiguriert ist? Du installierst, klickst auf den Button im Control Panel und der jeweilige Dienst läuft. Perfekt für den Entwickler, der sich kaum bzw. gar nicht mit den ganzen Einstellungen aufhalten will, sondern einfach nur los testen möchte.
Um so "schlimmer", wenn man dies für den produktiven Einsatz nehmen möchte. Standardmäßig sind nämlich keine Passwörter gesetzt und wenn man die Programme nicht einzeln installiert, wird man damit a) nicht weiter konfrontiert und b) die jeweiligen Installer mit den Assistenten zu den Detaileintellungen gar nicht erst sehen.
Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass man XAMPP genau so sicher einrichten könnte, aber wenn's danach geht, kann man eben gleich die "echten" Programme nehmen und eben "richtig" installieren.


----------



## k-b (23. Februar 2009)

Heutzutage ist Pragmatismus über Dogmatismus in der Softwareentwicklung. Ein XAMPP ist ein vollwertiger Ersatz für ein Entwicklungssystem der nur Zeit spart und keine negativen Sachen bringt.

In einem Produktivsystem wird man eh andere Sachen als einen Apache nehmen


----------



## HeNrY (23. Februar 2009)

Lighttpd ftw!


----------

